# So we bought a jolly ball toy for our goats



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought a jolly ball ball within a ball toy for our goats...hung it with a chain...and this is what happened. (Video is on facebook)

Www.facebook.com/naptownnigerians

Now i want to buy one for everyone who has goats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my! That is just too funny! We'll have to look into getting one for ours too!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Great idea! I may get one!


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice! I'm going to have to get one of these!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , I loved watching all you videos ! They all look so healthy and happy 
What a great looking herd you have


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Those videos are great. What fun!


----------

